# Zero e Lode: il nuovo quiz di Rai 1



## fabri47 (7 Settembre 2017)

*Zero e Lode* è il nuovo game show di *Rai 1* condotto da *Alessandro Greco*. Basato sul format inglese Pointless in onda su BBC One, il meccanismo del gioco è piuttosto particolare: delle coppie di concorrenti debbono indovinare la risposta meno data a dei sondaggi al quale hanno risposto 100 persone. 

Zero e Lode andrà in onda a partire da *lunedì 11 settembre* alle ore *14:00*, dal lunedì al venerdì. A seguire, ci sarà la nuova edizione autunnale de La Vita in Diretta con Marco Liorni e Francesca Fialdini.


----------



## fabri47 (7 Settembre 2017)




----------



## fabri47 (11 Settembre 2017)

È in onda!


----------



## fabri47 (27 Settembre 2017)

Qualcuno lo sta guardando?


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Settembre 2017)

io ogni tanto quando sono a casa in pausa pranzo ci butto un'occhio. 

è un quiz carino, diverso dai soliti che fanno nei preserali.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Settembre 2017)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> io ogni tanto quando sono a casa in pausa pranzo ci butto un'occhio.
> 
> è un quiz carino, diverso dai soliti che fanno nei preserali.


Infatti, peccato che stia andando maluccio negli ascolti. Tra i quiz attualmente in onda, è sicuramente il più interessante ed innovativo. Ma la gente è fissata con L'Eredità o, peggio, il gioco delle botole di Gerry Scotti  . Poi anche l'orario è sfavorevole.


----------



## fabri47 (12 Dicembre 2017)

Ultimamente sta andando molto bene. Sono molto contento, sia perchè il gioco è carino e originale ed anche perchè Alessandro Greco dopo tanti anni di scarsa attività è tornato ad avere uno spazio fisso in televisione. Era dai tempi di Furore che non era così presente.


----------

